# Detailer recommendations - Edinburgh



## gstewart79 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I know there are some contacts listed for supporters of the site, but I am finding it difficult to decide who would be the best person to detail my car, especially where no prices for the services are listed.

Can you recommend a detailer that will cover the Edinburgh area, along with details of the work you had carried out by them and the rough cost.

I appreciate that the price will vary depending on the size of the car and the condition of it, but I am hoping that I can get a rough idea of costs as well as recommendations from customers of the detailers.

Many Thanks,
Gary.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi,

I highly recommend Stevie From Black Magic detail (DW Supporter)
He is based in Fife.

He helped me fully corrected my own car, see here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=257911

Here's another car he did, check it out here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=249022

Also, here's his Facebook page, all his details are on that: http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Black-Magic-Detail/121095104630064

:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

You on commission Aaron?

A list of Detailers here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59867

Or try Google.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nah just giving my honest opinion


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

3 posts in 3 days saying how great he is is a tad much when there are others supporters on here too.

To the OP. Just call or email people and I'm sure they'll be able to give you an idea of cost. I wouldn't say there are a lot customers on here to provide references as most users in here do their own cars. 

Be sure you fully understand exactly what you're getting. A phone call is really the best option as it can be hard to explain different services and requirements via email and this can lead to a lot of emails and uncertainty.


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

im happy to recommend a local detailer as he has done my motor in the past. im not sure if i should put his name up as i dont think he is a dw supporter anymore. whereabouts in edinburgh are you from? come along to the meet at burger king at south queensferry tonight and you will be able to see some detailers work close up


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

I'll detail your car for free for mileage  Edinburgh is one of my favorite cities in the world :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Incredible Detail said:


> 3 posts in 3 days saying how great he is is a tad much when there are others supporters on here too.
> 
> To the OP. Just call or email people and I'm sure they'll be able to give you an idea of cost. I wouldn't say there are a lot customers on here to provide references as most users in here do their own cars.
> 
> Be sure you fully understand exactly what you're getting. A phone call is really the best option as it can be hard to explain different services and requirements via email and this can lead to a lot of emails and uncertainty.


Listen Mr Incredible..

I can say what I want to who I want..

I recommended someone that's in the area, fair enough your a supporter but your through in Glasgow 
Yeah you maybe could cover the area but I'm sure you have plenty to be getting on with through on your own turf rather than trekking through here..

IMO you were actually out of order in your other post when someone asked for a detailer in FIFE, yes you pay money to DW etc etc but if someone came on looking for a detailer in Glasgow or the surrounding areas I wouldn't recommend a detailer in Fife  I'd leave that to the people who are actually in the area, know what I mean??

Also, I recommended someone who I trust and have actually seen the work ten times over including my own car and I know what the quality is like, so why not tell the OP and give him some feedback on my personal experience.
Would you rather I said oh go and see Joe Blogggs he did a half decent write up on a car  NO, because I don't know what the work is like, yeah maybe the images look good but sometimes they don't always meet the eye ;-)

Bottom line I gave a solid recommendation n your not happy which is fair enough but as I said if the guy was looking for someone in your area I wouldn't say anything because I haven't had any personal experience.

Just my 2p mate :thumb:

:thumb: :wave:


----------



## gstewart79 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

I am finding it hard to determine what I actually need and who is the best person to go for based on what I can find through google and the supporters sites. 

I think the best bet might be to list what I am looking for and get some pictures of the paintwork posted and ask for quotes, what do you think?

As you can imagine, driving the car round to various places to get quotes is not ideal. 

Regarding work, I will need a level of paint correction and from there just looking for that mirror finish and sealed and protected, including the alloys. I am also looking for engine bay to be degreased and dressed and an interior clean with leather seats and doors cards cleaned and conditioned. 

Cheers,
Gary.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

a pro detailer would want to actually see the car in person before quoting i would imagine Gary, as well as to take paint thickness readings etc..

welcome to the forum btw


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

AaronGTi said:


> Listen Mr Incredible..
> 
> I can say what I want to who I want..
> 
> ...


I'm not quite sure how I'm out of order posting when someone ask for a detailer in Fife? I travel all over the UK and regularly work up in Aberdeen and down south in London. I do a lot of work in Edinburgh too and am in Fife quite a bit. I was only in Fife the other day doing a car. It wasn't a "treck". It's the norm.

I'm not saying I'm not happy. I'm just stating a fact that you've posted 3 times in 3 days saying that one specific detailer is brilliant. It was Grizzle that ask first if you were on commission. I've no doubt other noticed too. too...

I don't have a problem with you recommending someone that done a good job for you. That's perfectly fine and I've no doubt he's good at what he does. I was only pointing out the fact facts.

Telling me I should concentrate on my own Turf is quite frankly ridiculous. Should I tell anyone that phones from Fife to go to someone there? And no. No I don't have plently to be getting on with in my "own area" or my "turf". Because I have plenty of Jobs to do all over Scotland.

I think saying I'm out of order for posting when someone is looking for a detailer in Fife is itself "out of order" and a strange comment to make really.

You seem to have got pretty worked up. Where as I'm happy enough an only making a casual observation.

Infact just before I click submit reply I've realised that it takes around the same time get to Edinburgh from my unit as it takes to get to Edinburgh from Fife so really your logic about me staying on my own "turf" is pretty flawed when I could get to a job in Edinburgh quicker than a detailer in Fife 

Thanks for the compliment on the pictures btw.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

baz8400 said:


> im happy to recommend a local detailer as he has done my motor in the past. im not sure if i should put his name up as i dont think he is a dw supporter anymore. whereabouts in edinburgh are you from? come along to the meet at burger king at south queensferry tonight and you will be able to see some detailers work close up


Exactly. He's from Glasgow and even you have called him "local" because we all work all over the place.

I'm sure there are plenty of people that will do a job the OP is happy with. Really he should just phone a few people and then travel to see one or two as you can't always get a proper feel for a company by just looking at their website.

It can be a bit outlay getting your car detailed and it's best to go on recommendations and research.


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

I would decide on a budget your willing to spend then contact some from the world of Dw and as Grizzle says google as well and see if the mobile guys can come to you to price, most can give a ball park figure but once viewed I would expect it to be dearer.


----------



## gstewart79 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks. 

A mate of mine has recommended Paul Pea****e out on the east side of Edinburgh, so I have made contact and just waiting on a response for idea of price and availability. 

I will post back here with the results. 

Cheers,
Gary.


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

gstewart79 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> A mate of mine has recommended Paul Pea****e out on the east side of Edinburgh, so I have made contact and just waiting on a response for idea of price and availability.
> 
> ...


Ive actually seen Paul Pea****es work and it was very good. My mate lives near there so we popped in to purchase some autoglym stuff and he had just finished 2 cars. Dont think he comes on this website though


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Errm... in arrons defence i would say to the op to do some digging and reserch first, im not one to name and shame but there is 2 detailers who have done work on 2 cars in the deans area of edinburgh and the cost for service and for what was supposively done was a little more than eye brow raising!.


----------



## cammy1981 (May 8, 2011)

This is a valid question, any detailers in Edinburgh that do 1-2-1 training? I've now got a fair collection for washing,prepping and waxing. I'm just looking to perfect the DA polishing technique.

I'd be grateful if any detailers could pm me with details and pricing

Thanks



gstewart79 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I know there are some contacts listed for supporters of the site, but I am finding it difficult to decide who would be the best person to detail my car, especially where no prices for the services are listed.
> 
> ...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Gordon (username Caledonia) offers training, however he's in Glasgow...
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=17521


----------



## cammy1981 (May 8, 2011)

Yeah I know Gordon is in Glasgow, I'm just wanting to know if there is anyone in Edinburgh that offers this service also



-Kev- said:


> Gordon (username Caledonia) offers training, however he's in Glasgow...
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=17521


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

last time I checked Gordon was the only one offering training, however if you were to contact someone closer to you, they would probably be able to offer training..

for what its worth I have a few friends who did gordons class and said it was brilliant.


----------



## cammy1981 (May 8, 2011)

I just missed out on one of his classes. The last one I made it to was ace. I just wanted to know if there was someone in Edinburgh doing 1-2-1 because it's on my doorstep.



CraigQQ said:


> last time I checked Gordon was the only one offering training, however if you were to contact someone closer to you, they would probably be able to offer training..
> 
> for what its worth I have a few friends who did gordons class and said it was brilliant.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm happy to give you a few pointers for nothing in return. Or come along to the meet in Fife in a couple of weeks and there will be plenty of demos I am sure. :thumb:


----------

